# Trailer Axle - Spring Axle to Torsion Conversion



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

So some back story, I bought the Devilray from a member on this site and got it up to JAX. Ran it for a while without changing it one bit. After about 2-3 months of launching in a variety of ramps up here in JAX I didn't really like the fact I had to dunk the entire trailer to get it launch and retrieve easily. So began the hunt for a new torsion axle to change that. 

First step was to get a good idea of what I had and how to improve it. I took a variety of measurements to get the clearances on the hull first, then the frame rails to the ground, and plotted it into CAD. This was I can move and shift things a little bit easier and quicker that trying to get measurements from the trailer. 

Here are the pics of those: 

More to come:


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have experience with Dexter Axles and decided that the axle I wanted under my boat. I went through their website and spec'd out an axle. For me I went with a 48" Frame rail measurement and 60" Hub measurement with a -10 Degree starting axle fully galvanized. Typically normal (Ramlin, Ameri-trailer, ect use a 0 or a 45 down). 

My goal was to lower the trailer and widen the base to make it smoother and more stable than with the springs.

After quite a while of waiting it finally arrived!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Time for install! Double checked alignment from the front ball to the same point on each side of the axle when it was mocked up and clamped with C-clamps. Once it was marked I drilled out the holes for the new hardware and bolted everything together. Use plenty of anti-seize and it went together piece of cake!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Not everything went to plan however. The hubs were exactly in the best of shaped I needed to rebuild build them anyway. There was one problem... the dexter axle had a much larger diameter sealing face than the last axle. 

My old axle had a 1-1/16" straight axle and the sealing face was 1-1/4" I think. But the new axle had a 1-1/2" diameter sealing face. So I had to dig around and behold Timken seal 474276 were on amazon and promptly ordered for next day delivery. This allowed me to continue on the rebuild of the hubs and attempts at finishing this project. 

Timken Seals


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Now for the fun part. I didn't really get a good idea of how low the trailer was until I put it on the ground. 

On the break in run of the hubs (driving around the block to get the grease moving) I barely skated out the driveway with about .5" to spare on the brackets. So it was time to start trimming them for additional ground clearance.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I also went to a transom saver which required some installation assistance and once I get some hardware to reinstall the rear roller the only step remaining is to test the fitment of the fenders and a not so wet test of launching the boat!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool project. I too have an extremely low trailer and torsion axle. Wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Finished up the trailer this weekend! I added carpet bunks to the inside of the fenders and stiffened up the supports. I think I have lowered the rear roller about 2-3" still need to do the final test if this weather ever gives me a break!I will add more pics later!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

All finished! Added carpet bunks to the inside and that’s a wrap! Finished lowering the rear roller and cut everything flush. 

I am stoked how this came out! Can’t wait for fall to already get here.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice work and rig! A new trailer is on my list when I get some extra coin. I was thinking about buying a cheap Continental and doing this mod. I’ve been running some radial 12” 80MPH rated tires for about 6 months now with no issues. If you want the info I’ll get it for ya. Not sure about you but my but puckered up every time I got on the expressway with those doughnuts.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Haven't had any issues yet! I also trailer pretty slow ~65 MPH max. I had a gheenoe with pretty much the exact same tires and combined mileage of this trailer and the last I had zero trailer issues with around 5-6k miles. At least two complete trips to hit the corners of Florida! Homosassa, Jax, West Palm and Keys, with a trip to Everglades on this trailer!

As far as the mod it was easy but I went a little over the top with the fenders. I probably would have tried to find a shop to weld them on next time! Launching is significantly easier since lowering the trailer. Also Dexter staff were pretty easy to get along with once you can explain what you want.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Ended up making new fenders!


----------

